# Ditron Dro Opinions.



## Lood (Mar 16, 2015)

I got a quote from a local who sells Ditron DRO's. Can anyone please give me an opinion on Ditron and whether it is reliable? Although just for my home workshop, I don't want to spend a lot of money on a product that doesn't last. The specific model is a D60-3V.
Thanks in advance.


----------

